# Name the old TV adverts (2)



## David H (Aug 21, 2012)

*A.*








____________

*B.*







____________

*C.*







_____________

*D.*






_____________


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

B is Gibb's SR toothpaste


----------



## KateR (Aug 21, 2012)

C I think is Oxo and D Murray Mints. I can't remember A.


----------



## David H (Aug 22, 2012)

Northerner said:


> B is Gibb's SR toothpaste



Well Done Alan


----------



## David H (Aug 22, 2012)

KateR said:


> C I think is Oxo and D Murray Mints. I can't remember A.



KateR, correct and right, well done.


----------



## David H (Aug 22, 2012)

*Clue for A:* *'The ???? Blee Dulear'*


----------



## David H (Aug 22, 2012)

David H said:


> *Clue for A:* *'The ???? Blee Dulear'*



Probably most people wont remember this one, it was from the time of parafin heaters and the add was for Esso Blue.

On one advert the guy in the hat gets tongue tied and instead of saying is that the Esso Blue Dealer he says is that the Esso Blee Dulear.


----------



## KateR (Aug 22, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol, as soon as I saw the pic I started singing "boom boom boom boom, ESSO BLUE!"  Yep, I'm an oldie, lol.

The only other one I recognised was Katie, from the Oxo advert.

xx


----------

